# Another Tree



## BassBlaster (Mar 25, 2012)

This one may be a long shot because I got some really crappy cell phone pics and when I resized them from thumb nail size they got a bit fuzzy.

This fell in a ladies yard and they cut into chunks about a month ago. I just found it and some of it is starting to check a bit but I think there is a lot of salvagable wood left. I went to get it today but it was just way to big to load by hand. I purchased a 20" saw today on CL that I'm picking up on Tuesday so I'm going back next weekend with a saw so I can make it more manageable.

The homeowner says its honey locust. I thought honey locust had thorns on it but I dont remember seeing any and it dosnt look like there is any in the pics. The crotch section pictured is from the same tree but the wood looks much darker. They said the upper section of the tree had a lot of insect damage and most of that was allready hauled away as fire wood. The darker wood pictured is some from the upper section. Theres also several other chunks not pictured of the darker stuff.

Thoughts?

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/HL1.jpg

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/HL2.jpg


----------



## Daren (Mar 25, 2012)

From the pictures it looks like honeylocust to me.


.


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 25, 2012)

So, how common is that dark wood? I'm thinking that might look interesting once its opened up. Am I getting excited for nothing?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2012)

It may just be surface mold or discoloration in that crotch photo. Honey locust turns beautifully when wet, but it's pretty hard when dry. It finishes beautifully as well.


----------

